# Help me pick a food for my puppy



## Antihero (Jul 29, 2006)

Ive been looking around and have had some trouble finding a food that meets this criterea:

*Is a large breed puppy food

Has DHA in it

Doesnt have to much filler, or grain, or beet juice or other things that arent that wonderful for puppies.*

Can you help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Danielle5247 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Dog food*

I recently switched my 4 and 1/2 year old sheltie to Wellness brand dog food. She absolutly loves it (thought its expensive.....she is well worth it). I know she is not a puppy but I know that Wellness does have a puppy food also. I wish I had started Zoe on it when she was a puppy, her coat looks unbeleivable!! She was eating Purina ONE until I compared the ingredients to the higher end foods such as wellness, canidea and Eagle pack foods! Its worth looking into the more premium brand foods. Just my opinion!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

DHA? Is that the apparent chemical in Eukanuba foods that makes your dog "smarter"?

Because I fed Eukanuba  I know, a few years back because of that commercial, and have since learned better!

How old is your dog?

"Puppy foods" are way overated. Dog foods for all life stages are much better. Most people I know only feed the bitch that's nursing puppy food for the extra nutrients, and perhaps the first few weeks they feed the puppies "puppy food". After that it's adult food. Usually around 3 months of age.

From what I understand, puppy chow is overflowing with proteins and fats that aren't necessarily needed, and can cause muscles to grow faster than bone, which can lead to serious health issues.

Personally I like these brands: Solid Gold, Innova, Canidae (neither are available to me) Eagle Pack


----------



## Antihero (Jul 29, 2006)

Alpha said:


> DHA? Is that the apparent chemical in Eukanuba foods that makes your dog "smarter"?
> 
> Because I fed Eukanuba  I know, a few years back because of that commercial, and have since learned better!
> 
> ...


Its not just Eukanuba that has DHA, but yes thats the stuff. Everything ive read says DHA is a good thing so id like to continue to feed him that.

Actually im feeding him Eukanuba now and i want to get him off of it.Ive been thinking of Solid Golds wolf pup cause its available to me, but ive read that it has a bit too much calcium and the minimum protein content.

My pup is 9 weeks old and is Mastiff and either German Shep(what the shelter said) or Anatolian Shepherd(which is what im beginning to think he is). See my avatar for a pic

Ive always read that adult food has too much protein and calcium for puppies. I have read that Natural Balance is a good all life stages food, do you agree?

Unfortunatly Eagle Pack, Canidae and Wellness arent available to me.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

The Dog Food Project: Viewing forum: Dry Food

You seem to know what your looking in a food. This woman's site is amazing. She's got almost every brand out there, every formula and their ingredients. Look for whatever brand/formula you want and check out the ingredients 



> Natural Balance - Ultra Premium Dry Dog Food
> For all lifestages
> 
> Ingredients:
> ...


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Solid Gold and Innova both come in large breed puppy formulas. Solid Gold contains salmon meal and Innova contains herring oil, both good sources of DHA.


----------

